# Watership Down Now on Kindle



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I couldn't find where anyone had posted this yet, but here it is. Sorry if this is a repeat. Apparently, it came out in July.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I've been one-klicking every week for several months.  I haven't klicked for a couple of weeks.  Thank you for posting, Gertie.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, thanks Gertie!  I hadn't heard that (of course I was gone a lot in July-August!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

This is interesting.  I go to my wish list so I can remove the book.  When I klick on the book from my wish list it comes up not available for K.  But when I go through your link it's available.  How odd is that?
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

drenee said:


> This is interesting. I go to my wish list so I can remove the book. When I klick on the book from my wish list it comes up not available for K. But when I go through your link it's available. How odd is that?
> deb


Another amazing amazon anomaly. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woohoo, thanks Gertie! I hadn't heard that (of course I was gone a lot in July-August!
> 
> Betsy


I'm glad I came across this, just by chance. I think a lot of people will be happy. There's still hope for some of our faves.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like when it became available, Amazon created a new page for it.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It sounds like when it became available, Amazon created a new page for it.
> 
> Betsy


Probably so. I had to use the old link-maker to bring it up, too.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I picked up the sample a few days ago, it looks like a well-formatted, legitimate copy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's got the authentic Kindle-edition photo and Text to Speech has been enabled, if those mean anything as for its authenticity.  

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Considering it's been available for two months, I think we can be pretty confident it's a legal copy.  The publisher is listed as Scribner, a well known name.

Interestingly, the scroll below shows Animal Farm, published by Houghton Mifflin, another well-known name.  Can it be that there are legal publications?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

The funny thing is that I first heard about this reading The Time Traveler's Wife thread.  I think it was just last week.  

So I headed over to Amazon & bought a copy, even though I have plenty on my TBR list.  And all the while I was thinking about the LTK thread about being addicted to one-clicking for books.

Maybe I should spend more time reading the Kindle & less time here & my TBR list might get smaller.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

lynninva said:


> Maybe I should spend more time reading the Kindle & less time here & my TBR list might get smaller.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

AAArrggghhh!  And I had been so good lately!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Interestingly, the scroll below shows Animal Farm, published by Houghton Mifflin, another well-known name. Can it be that there are legal publications?


The legal version was always available.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

watership down is an excellant book. I was introduced to it by my SPED teacher in High School. the only reason I was in SPED was for my reading. I am a librarian now and loving it!
sylvia


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I've never read this but always wanted to.  So glad it's on the Kindle... may just start it tonight and say screw it to my History reading.  I haven't gotten to read anything fun just for myself in two weeks


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> I've never read this but always wanted to. So glad it's on the Kindle... may just start it tonight and say screw it to my History reading. I haven't gotten to read anything fun just for myself in two weeks


I never had any desire to read this book, mainly because everyone trashed the movie, but I was nagged into it. I didn't know what to expect, but I have to admit that I became one with the bunnies. 

I'll get it when the price comes down.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a soft spot in my heart for anthropomorphic driven novels for some reason... I blame The Spellsinger series.  And my zodiac is the rabbit so I have even more of an affinity to those!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Woot!

Bought it! It even has clickable links to the meaning of all the words native to the rabbits! Yay!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anarel said:


> Woot!
> 
> Bought it! It even has clickable links to the meaning of all the words native to the rabbits! Yay!


Neat. Can't wait until the price comes down.

I see in your siggy you are reading _Outlander_. We're just finishing up the series in our Kindleboarders Book Klub in time for the latest book to come out. If you want to talk about any particular parts (or all of it), drop by the Klub and join in the discussion threads or just see what we've gleaned from the books.


----------

